# Sprig Kennels



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

I wanted to formally introduce myself as a new member of the Nodak forum and also as the hunting dog forum sponsor. I have been training gun dogs for over 16 years and work with both retrieving and pointing breeds.

I am excited to sponsor the gun dog page on Nodak and look forward to getting to know all of you. I am happy so share my thoughts and experiences in training a gun dog here on Nodak and i will try and give you any help I can offer to any one that might need a quick tip or two.

If you are in the market for gun dog training, sportdog products, dogs or anything gun dog related i would offer my services and my website for more information.

Thanks for considering us for your gun dog training and supply needs. I am excited to sponsor the hunting dog page and it is good to be here.
Jeff
Sprig Kennels
www.sprigkennels.net


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Welcome FF... :beer:

Checked out your website, very impressive. Kirby is a great looking young dog, he looks like he could be related to my Josie (pictured on my avatar)!

I have a buddy in Iowa in the market for a started dog and I was so impressed with Kirby that I called Dick from my desk yesterday and directed him to your website. Gotta love modern technology when two old army buddies 700 miles apart can look at & discuss a gundog together at the same time!

Anyway, you may well be getting a phone call from Dick. Kirby would love hunting with him, and coming up here to ND on the annual early goose hunt with me & my girls Josie (Jacie's Dakota Gold) and Sunny (Gabbriella's Dakota Sunrise)...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

welcome!


----------

